# Ice cream



## shafaq

*Moderator note:*
*This thread (11 off-topic posts!!) is split from **here**.*
*Please, everybody, remember to start new threads for off-topic words or discussions.
Thanks*

Your translation is okay save بوظة which (regarding what I know) it is something other than ice-cream.

An other way to say this is: هناك كعكة عوضاً عن أيسكريم
بوظة A tempered (consistent) drink made of millet plant or maize.


----------



## Soos

I do believe that "بوظة " is ice cream, however.


----------



## shafaq

I didn't hear it as "ice-cream" but (according to your witnessing)
may be. I think it is Turkish "*buz*" بوظ which means "ice"; imported and Arabized as بوظة  to mean "some ice or iced material"; in Turkish influenced regions.

"Boza" ( بوظة ) still -as I mentioned above- is an increasingly well-known Turkish winter drink and its name has nothing with "buz"(=ice) which not  iced or freezed by any means.


----------



## Josh_

بوظة, whatever its origin and the meaning of the original word, _is _the MSA word for ice cream.  You can search the the word on Google images for confirmation.


----------



## shafaq

Here is what I see:
بوظة In Turkish influenced Levantine (Syria, Lebanon, Jordan(?)
أيسكريم Arabic Peninsula
جيلاتي In Italian influenced regions.
Non of them Arabic original. May be more other in other regions.
In basic Arabic lexicons nothing to comply "ice cream".


----------



## Josh_

I think you're misunderstanding what I am saying (either that or I am misunderstanding).  I am not discussing its origins.  I am merely saying that in Arabic بوظة is used nowadays to mean ice cream.


----------



## shafaq

None of us !  Don't take it as discussion. It is just my confusion on word  بوظة  and attempt to explain it to my blind side.


----------



## Mahaodeh

shafaq said:


> Here is what I see:
> بوظة In Turkish influenced Levantine (Syria, Lebanon, Jordan(?)


 
While Iraq is Turkish influenced, interestingly they use an Italian word for it (or so I was told)! It' موطا, from Motta, an Italian brand of Ice cream that was common in Iraq at some point in time.

Of course, this information came to me through ordinary people, so it might be folk eytmology.



Josh_ said:


> بوظة, whatever its origin and the meaning of the original word, _is _the MSA word for ice cream. You can search the the word on Google images for confirmation.


 
That is not very accurate, the MSA word for ice cream is مثلجات.


----------



## Anatoli

Mahaodeh said:


> ...
> 
> That is not very accurate, the MSA word for ice cream is مثلجات.


Sakhr dictionary: مثلجات (muthallajaat-) "frozen food, iced beverages" but 
Word Reference dictionary: ice cream, also بوظة _buuZa
_آيس كريم _'aays kriim_ seems to be common as well.

Another one I found: لجلاس _lajlas_, used in Maghrebi Arabic


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Wouldn't this last one simply be the French 'la glace'.... ?


----------



## Soos

Yes, that is meant to be the French terminology there. "la glace".


----------



## Outlandish

بوظة was used in Egypt in the past to mean two things, either ice cream or a lousy place where beer is served.

I also remember two other old words used for ice cream in the past: جلاس ، داندورمة
In some areas people even used جلاطة 
Then they were able to re pronounce it as  جيلاتى then lately, ايس كريم


----------



## shafaq

Outlandish said:


> I also remember two other old words used for ice cream in the past: جلاس ، داندورمة



Where the جلاس   seems as imported from French "glacie";  داندورمة (dondurma) is a unique Turkish word to comply "ice cream" till today which means "freezing or made by freezing".


----------



## Anatoli

Soos said:


> Yes, that is meant to be the French terminology there. "la glace".


That's right! I didn't pay attention. Although, I don't know if they use the Egyptian way of transliterating "g" in Morocco. I would expect لاغلاس or لغلاس. Maybe it IS Egyptian? Are لجلاس or جلاس used in Egypt?



> In some areas people even used جلاطة
> Then they were able to re pronounce it as  جيلاتى then lately,  ايس كريم



Word reference dictionary also has جيلاتي _jilaati_


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

In Morocco they say *glis* for *ijlis*...

Jilatti.... Isn't it a brand name again????


----------



## Anatoli

In Italian gelato (singular), gelati (plural) - ice cream (generic word). I found this in our Word Reference dictionary (ice cream - قاموس WordReference.com إنجليزي - عربي), couldn't confirm.

EDIT:

Wrong, I could confirm at Sakhr (http://qamoos.sakhr.com/), worked from Arabic only ?!:


----------



## Josh_

Mahaodeh said:


> That is not very accurate, the MSA word for ice cream is مثلجات.


Like Anatoli alluded to, that to me sounds somewhat like a technical or industry term, perhaps used in the food industry (although perhaps I am wrong).  What I was referring to is the more casual word that one, such as a child, might use when asking for ice cream.


----------



## Faylasoof

The official / technical term(s) for ice cream in fus7a seems to be مثلجات (muthallajaat) / مثلوجات (muthloojaat) – the latter from al-Mawrid - but the everyday terms, according to my Arab friends, are various depending on which region one comes from. So we have indeed all the ones already mentioned above (بوظة buuZa / جيلاتى jiilaatii / آيس كريم ice cream as well as لجلاس lajlas).

…and Cilquiestsuens, as Anatoli states gelato (s) / gelati (pl) are Italian generics for ice cream. Gelato comes from the Latin gelātus = (1) frozen / congealed; (2) frightened / petrified.

In my preliminary exploration into the history of ice cream I came across a number of references which aver that Sicily was the first place where a form of granita (-> gelato) was popularized during the 10th century. This corresponds to the period when in 965 CE it fully became part of the Fatimid Empire. 

Not yet sure how true is this but apparently, sorbets and precursuors to modern ice creams were probably known to Arabs of the Middle Ages as this Wiki article claims. However, other sources are less sure about the use of dairy products and this article only mentions the Arabs introducing to the Sicilians what would become granita. 

This meandering write up by Marilyn Powell also tries to resolve a confusion about the term _boza_(!), which I assume is meant to be *بوظة* = ice cream (it also mentions a 12th-13th century Chinese ode to what seems like the humble “ice cream”). 

I wonder what 9th-10th century Arabs called these chilled concoctions? Anyone has access to Arabic cookbooks of the Medieval (esp. 9th-14th centuries) period? I know some are still extant. One of them is called: _kitab at-tabiikh wa-islah al-aghdhiyah al-ma'kulat_
كتاب الطبيخ و إصلاح الأغذية و المأكولات  by Abu Muhammad al-Muzaffar ibn Nasr ibn Sayyar al-Warraq. Another is called: _An Anonymous Andalusian Cookbook of the Thirteenth Century_, plus others. Worth checking.


----------



## Anatoli

I have added the Arabic translations to the English Wiktionary entry "http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/ice_cream#Translations" Translations of ice cream


----------



## Abu Rashid

Isn't there also a term something along the lines of: حلويات جليدية

I might be mistaken, but I thought I came across a term something like that.


----------

